

Why would anyone start a blog so few people care to read? - dzabriskie
http://comre.quora.com/Why-would-anyone-start-a-blog-so-few-people-care-to-read

======
cpursley
In no particular order

\- Improve writing & thinking skills

\- Get your name indexed by Google ; )

\- Get your name out there as an expert

\- Bring light to blog topic

\- Shape the future of thought around said topic

The question I have, out of the Law of Few, who are you?

~~~
dzabriskie
All great reasons. Many of which I did not consider when I started, but soon
recognized.

Probably a Maven, if I had to pick one...

------
jaf12duke
So why did you start it??

~~~
dzabriskie
tl;dr version, is much of which cpursley hit upon -

1\. Get my name out there as an expert 2\. Bring light to blog topic (CRE's
aversion to adopting new technology) 3\. Shape the future of thought around
said topic (advance the adoption of new technology) 4\. Create a cost
effective method to identify and market to early adopters. (This is the more
come part of the Quora blog post...)

